# PAP: Rückgabewert?



## Ark (20. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir tut sich gerade die Frage auf, wie man eigentlich in einem Programmablaufplan (PAP) einen Rückgabewert kenntlich macht. Und wie macht man die Argumente (Eingabe) kenntlich? Bei der Ausgabe TRUE/FALSE könnte man sich ja zwei Knoten vorstellen, die einmal mit TRUE oder mit FALSE beschriftet sind. Aber was ist z.B. mit Ganzzahlen? Wie sagt man "Dieunddie Ganzzahl wird an den Aufrufer zurückgegeben"?

Ark


----------



## musiKk (20. Apr 2009)

Programmablaufplan ? Wikipedia
Aber keine Ahnung, ob diese DIN-Konformität notwendig ist oder nicht...


----------



## Ark (20. Apr 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sei also das "Parallelogramm" (nicht) nur dazu geeignet, eben solche Punkte zu markieren. Parallelogramme stehen also am Anfang direkt hinter dem "Startoval" und meinen Argumente, oder sie stehen am Ende direkt vor dem "Stoppoval" und meinen den Rückgabewert. Ist das so korrekt? Gibt es eigentlich auch mehrere Stoppovale", oder darf/sollte nur eines zum Einsatz kommen?

Ark


----------



## musiKk (20. Apr 2009)

Hm, so wie ich das sehe, sind Ein- und Ausgaben überall erlaubt. Also z. B. auch in "Schleifen", in denen jedes Mal ein neuer Wert eingegeben werden soll. Die direkt nach dem Start/vor dem Ende würde ich aber in der Tat als Parameter respektive Rückgabewerte interpretieren.
Ob mehrere Endpunkte erlaubt sind, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. PAPs haben wir (zum Glück ) nur rudimentär behandelt und auch das ist schon lange her.


----------



## Ark (20. Apr 2009)

Man dankt für die Hinweise und Antworten. 

Ark


----------

